# Mouse -- index finger pain



## nwink (Nov 10, 2010)

I work at a desk job, and I was wondering if anyone has found any good ergonomic mouses or other solutions to keep from getting index finger pain. After working all day at a desk with a mouse, the base of my index finger will hurt some from using the roll wheel and clicking buttons. Some things I've done to help are to use the keyboard a lot more and to switch to left-handed mousing. I've also been looking into the 3M ergonomic mouse and am thinking about purchasing it.

Does anyone use an ergonomic mouse? Anyone found other solutions?


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you considered alternating in a trackball?


----------



## Scot (Nov 10, 2010)

This book is excellent with helping to get rid of pain problems. I purchased it a few years ago and use it often. It's definately worth the $20 that I paid for it.

Self-Treatment for Finger Pain, Thumb Pain, Stiff Fingers, Knuckle, Hand, Wrist


----------



## hermanchauw (Nov 12, 2010)

What do you do for prehab and rehab?

There is no perfect posture. The "perfect" posture is a changing one. - Stuart McGill

So called "ergonomics" products don't really help if you are going to lock your joint postures to them.

Please do frequent joint mobility exercises every now and then when you work.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 12, 2010)

Amputate that finger and use your middle finger. Problem solved. 


Next?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 13, 2010)

When I worked at Intel Corp, the following were the recommended solutions for wrist issues:

Buy.com - 3M Ergonomic Mouse

Evoluent Programmable Vertical Mouse and Evoluent Wireless Vertical Mouse

AMR


----------

